# A new pill on the market



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Enjoy


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That's funny...


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I think they are standard issue to all politicians now days.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Nail on the head!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HA!


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

funny stuff!!!


----------

